# audigy and alsa -> amixer crashes

## daen

hi,

i'm trying to get alsa working and so i followed the desktop configuration guide. it seems that the card gets initialized properly (/proc/asound has lots of entries :)

but - amixer SIGSEGVs...

is there another way to unmute the card or does anyone has a hint for me ?

thanks,

daniel

-- 

lsmod says:

snd-emu10k1            57028   0

snd-pcm                48448   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-timer              10944   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-hwdep               3616   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-ac97-codec         23204   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-util-mem            1216   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-rawmidi            13088   0  [snd-emu10k1]

snd-seq-device          3808   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-rawmidi]

snd                    25992   0  [snd-emu10k1 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-hwdep snd-ac97-codec snd-util-mem snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

strace from amixer:

sh-2.05a$ strace amixer

execve("/usr/bin/amixer", ["amixer"], [/* 40 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8051f40

old_mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x126000

open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=46987, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 46987, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x127000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\3007\0"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=186419, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 136452, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x133000

mprotect(0x154000, 1284, PROT_NONE)     = 0

old_mmap(0x154000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x20000) = 0x154000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libasound.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0|\1\000"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=638573, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 544132, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x155000

mprotect(0x1d6000, 15748, PROT_NONE)    = 0

old_mmap(0x1d6000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x80000) = 0x1d6000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\234\34"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14490, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 12396, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x1da000

mprotect(0x1dc000, 4204, PROT_NONE)     = 0

old_mmap(0x1dc000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x1000) = 0x1dc000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`D\0\000"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=104376, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 86076, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x1de000

mprotect(0x1ec000, 28732, PROT_NONE)    = 0

old_mmap(0x1ec000, 28672, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0xd000) = 0x1ec000

old_mmap(0x1f3000, 60, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x1f3000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\250\224"..., 1024) = 1024

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1425012, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 1241088, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x1f4000

mprotect(0x319000, 40960, PROT_NONE)    = 0

old_mmap(0x319000, 24576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x124000) = 0x319000

old_mmap(0x31f000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x31f000

close(3)                                = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x323000

munmap(0x127000, 46987)                 = 0

getrlimit(0x3, 0xbffff7a0)              = 0

setrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=2044*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

getpid()                                = 15038

uname({sys="Linux", node="lisi.wh8.tu-dresden.de", ...}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0x1e7088, [], 0x4000000}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {0x1e6418, [], 0x4000000}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_2, {0x1e7118, [], 0x4000000}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

_sysctl({{CTL_KERN, KERN_VERSION}, 2, 0xbffff574, 31, (nil), 0}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x8051f40

brk(0x8051f70)                          = 0x8051f70

brk(0x8052000)                          = 0x8052000

brk(0x8053000)                          = 0x8053000

stat64("/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=7034, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=7034, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x127000

read(3, "#\n#  ALSA library configuration "..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x8054000)                          = 0x8054000

brk(0x8055000)                          = 0x8055000

brk(0x8056000)                          = 0x8056000

read(3, "efaults.ctl.card\n\t\t\t}\n\t\t}\n\t}\n\tty"..., 4096) = 2938

brk(0x8057000)                          = 0x8057000

brk(0x8058000)                          = 0x8058000

brk(0x8059000)                          = 0x8059000

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x127000, 4096)                  = 0

access("/etc/asound.conf", R_OK)        = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

access("/home/kde3/.asoundrc", R_OK)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDONLY)    = 3

close(3)                                = 0

open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDWR)      = 3

ioctl(3, USBDEVFS_CONTROL, 0xbffff548)  = 0

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(3, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

ioctl(3, USBDEVFS_RELEASEINTERFACE, 0xbffff744) = 0

brk(0x805c000)                          = 0x805c000

ioctl(3, USBDEVFS_RELEASEINTERFACE, 0xbffff744) = 0

brk(0x805d000)                          = 0x805d000

brk(0x805e000)                          = 0x805e000

brk(0x805f000)                          = 0x805f000

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

----------

## thompson42

I'm also getting seg faults from amixer.  I was able to unmute the card with kmix, after which I could play sounds with aplay.  (artsd won't start for me, so I can't use artsplay.  I haven't figured that one out yet.)

I note that your lsmod shows snd-emu10k1, which is the module used in the example in the Desktop Guide.  Just wondering if, by coincidence, that is also the card in your box, or if perhaps you haven't yet edited /etc/modules.d/alsa to replace snd-card-emu10k1 with the module for your sound card.

----------

## daen

as far as i know is emu-10k1 for the audigy too. in /proc/asound is see that the card as audigy is being recognized.

i also tried it with kmix, but i only get a mixer for my tv-card...

bye,

daniel[/quote]

----------

## freshy98

I have problems with amixer too and I'm also using the manual for Sound.

This where it goes wrong:

```
#amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: Nu such device
```

I compiled supoort in the kernel and did everything that was in the manual.

devfs is compiled.

seeing everyone else using Alsa, isn't there another tool besides Alsa???

----------

